# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  PKK Senin Düşmanın Tanımadan Bilemezsin

## ceydaaa

Pkk ilk çıktığı 1980 li yıllarda Özellikle Özal Hükümeti, PKK lılar için bir avuç eşkiya diyerek küçümsediler.

Bu Küçümsedikleri Terör örgütü 30,000 den fazla Askerimizi,Vatandaşımızı,Bebeğimizi şehit etti.

PKK yı iyi tanımak onu bitirmek için şarttır.
Bize ne bu bebek katilleri hakkında herşey demek,Türkiye Cumhuriyeti nin gelmiş geçmiş en büyük Vatanhainliği ve Bölücülüğünü bilmemek demektir.

Türkiyede PKK hakkında heryerde bölük pörçük birkaç bilgi hariç bildiğimiz detay birşey yok

Herkes Sözde Liderlerinin ÖCALAN olduğunu biliriz ama bir Terör örgütünün en can alıcı elemanı olan Kasası kimdir bilmeyiz

PKK ya destek veren DTP olduğunu biliriz ama Dünyada 500 den fazla PKK lı Dernek Vakıf olduğunu bilmeyiz

PKK ya katılanların olduğunu biliriz ama PKK ya katılanların ailelerine PKK nın aylık maaş verdiğini bilmeyiz

PKK nın tüm geliri uyuşturucudan diye biliriz ama en yüksek gelirin kaçakçılıktan geldiğini ve 15 den fazla Kaçakçılıktan haraç aldıkları Sınır kapılarının olduğunu bilmeyiz

PKK nın silahları olduğunu biliriz ama bunların Ülkelere göre yüzdesel dağılımını bilmeyiz

Bunun gibi bilmediğimiz yüzlerce binlerce detay vardır.


Düşmanımızın hakkında herşeyi bileceğiz ve bu savaşta yenen taraf olacağız....

----------

